# T/C Pro Hunter



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been thinking of purchasing one of these guns with the interchangeable barrels. Does anybody have one or has anyone shot one? What are the pros/cons? I'd like to get barrels for a .50 caliber muzzy, a .270 centerfire, and something smaller for varmints. Thoughts?


----------



## blueelk65 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got one and I love it.changeing barrels is kind of nice, but only having one shot could suck in certain sittuations,target practice is fun,the 50 cal,muzzle loader is awsome and a very accurate and I've been really consitant at 250 yards.one downfall to the gun is the dif, barrels are around 300 dollars and then you need a scope,I like mine though and would'nt want to get rid of it.I really like all of the dif, up grades the pro hunter comes stock with,its a great gun.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

I love mine as well!! I have 7MMRem Mag/22-250/204 Ruger/50 cal Muzzy!! The 204 is a great varmint shooter very little recoil and VERY fast and accurate!! :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a question that the guys at the retail stores haven't been able to answer :roll: . I suppose you have to purchase different forearms for the different barrels? Is that correct? Or are there some forearms that fit multiple barrels? If I could get away with just one or two different forearms for the different barrels then that would influence which caliber barrels I purchased. Am I making sense?


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

The forarm for the muzzy is diffrent . It has a slot in it for the ram rod to fit down through! As far as I know any of the others will fit any caliber. I have a couple diffrent ones. I bought a used Encore 7Mag with forend and it fits as well.


----------



## blueelk65 (Jan 30, 2009)

From what I've been told is the same as Tcss pros answer. I only have the muzzy barrel and a 270 win,and its very accurate as well.The gun pro at sportsmans warehouse told me I would only have to buy the forarm for the rifle barrels and the one that it came with for the muzzle loader.Great gun


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are 4 basic types of for ends for the Encore/Prohunter. One type fore end fits the muzzleloaders, one type fits the rifle barrels, one type fits the shotgun barrels, and there's one type for the handgun barrels. Of course of those 4 types there are different colors for each to choose from. :lol: 

I have the old school Encore, I love it, didn't see the need to change to the new one. I have the .50 muzzleloader, 308 pistol, 22-250 pistol, and 204 Ruger pistol barrels for mine.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I too have the older Encore, and have nothing but good to say about it. I bought it with the idea that I would buy a few different barrels for it, but have yet to use it as anything but a muzzleloader. Very easy to clean, handle, and it shoots VERY well. Awesome gun.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

One more question: does the gun stay sighted in when you switch barrels or do you have to sight it in again every time you change from muzzy to centerfire and vice-versa?


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have never had a problem with being right on between barrel changes!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The deed is done in .50 muzzy and .270 Winchester. Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------

